# Any bears yet?



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

How is all the lucky hunters doing on the spring bear hunt. Anybody see any,close calls, tag out. come on guys keep us informed. (Kevlar,stillhuntin,silentstalker)anybody.... Hello is this thing on?


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 4, 2007)

I got my bait sites registered but waiting for the snow to melt down a bit. I did see 3 bears on the 4th day of the hunt while shed hunting. My bow was in the truck. Today is the first decent weather day we have had for a few weeks. My plan is to plant bait this week and moniter the action.
Kevlar


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Kevlar said:


> I got my bait sites registered but waiting for the snow to melt down a bit. I did see 3 bears on the 4th day of the hunt while shed hunting. My bow was in the truck. Today is the first decent weather day we have had for a few weeks. My plan is to plant bait this week and moniter the action.
> Kevlar


That is sweet, take a camera along and let us know how you do!!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Stillhuntin returned his tag :shock:

Dummy put in for the wrong hunt   

If you put in for the *late* Yellowstone archery there will be another hunter drawn from the pool for that hunt.

Man!! Senility is a *hard* cross to bear ( at least in public)


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow,

That is a great looking bear! Tell us about it! Did you spot and stalk him or get him over your bait?? 

As for me, I am registered in 2 spots. I am going to place bait tomorrow. I have been snowed in and unwilling to start lower. Hopefully I can get some good activity quick and get a bear down! As soon as I do I will post a bunch of pic's! 

Congrats again Kevlar! That is a beautiful bear! I hope to get a color phase bear too!

Chad


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 4, 2007)

This is my friends bear and it was shot with a 300 win mag. We chased it with hounds for 8 hours. I have a tag as well for the same unit but I am going to try to get mine over bait (archery). I have bait out but nothing has hit the bait yet. If bait never pans out I may try the hounds late in the season. I dont know much about bears but folks have said that her bear is a good one with 5.25" pads and about 350-400 lbs.
Wish me luck with my tag and good luck to those with tags as well.
Kevlar


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck man. I will give you a call. Keep at it. I am sure they will get more active over the next few weeks. Keep us posted!!

Chad


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Kevlar said:


> by Kevlar on May 05, '09, 8:57
> This is my friends bear and it was shot with a 300 win mag. We chased it with hounds for 8 hours. I have a tag as well for the same unit but I am going to try to get mine over bait (archery). I have bait out but nothing has hit the bait yet. If bait never pans out I may try the hounds late in the season. I dont know much about bears but folks have said that her bear is a good one with 5.25" pads and about 350-400 lbs.
> Wish me luck with my tag and good luck to those with tags as well.
> Kevlar


What are you using for bait? You _should_ be gettin hit hard here soon. Pm me and i'll let you know of some things that really worked for us. A few years back we filled 6 of 8 tags in a little over 3 weeks over bait. Saw 20+ different bears using the bait sites.


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice lookin bear what unit did it get killed on


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

congrats to your friend Kevlar!! that bear by chance is it the one that we talked about over on #2? good luck on your hunt and if you need help call. by the way can i get my trailer in there yet, has the snow recieded enough?


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 4, 2007)

Elkaholic
Not the bear from #2. Across the big pond on other side of unit.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats on the bear! I might have to try that some day!
Cory


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 4, 2007)

Starting to get some activity at my bait site. I haven't sat in the stand yet but hope to get serious next week.
Enjoy
Kevlar


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice bear! I checked my 1st bait today. No hits yet. I also got my 2nd bait out. Hopefully they get hit this week. The grass is really starting to turn green on the mtn. I wish you luck!

Chad


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

good job! he looks like he has a little color to him? a young bear? take your time Kevlar and get you a big one. good luck!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow!! Congratulations to your friend.
Beautiful, big bear!
Get on 'em boys!


----------



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Finally got a bear. Son-in-law took this bruiser this weekend. Guestimated at 350 pounds. Took four weekends to get 'er done but it was a lot of fun. Saw plenty of bears but this one was the first shooter. Better not say where we took him other than it was south of Utah County. 

Good luck to all others who are still in the hunt.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I am working on it. I had this guy at 25 yards but had no clear shots at him/her?? TO BE CONTINUED.....


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice bear Oldtimer, Pretty color phase! That is what I am hoping for! 

North slope, Looks like a nice bear! Hope you get an arrow in it soon!


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you think this one is a shooter?


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

nice bear Kevlar. I do not think I could release a arrow fast enough. shoot shoot shoot! Keep on it No. Slope good luck to all. post more pics. Congrats to oldtimehtr son in law


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Looks like a toad in the picture! I wouldn't hesitate!!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I think that is a great bear! I would shoot him for sure! Can't wait to see the pic's!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

There he stands, casually taking a leak on your bait. Man, that bear has it comin'! The nerve.

I hope you get him--nice bear.


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 4, 2007)

I killed my first bear on Tuesday night. Not the biggest bruin on the mountain but a nice looking boar. I would guess it weighs around 300 lbs. Next time I draw a tag I will slay a monster. This has been one of the funnest hunts of my life!! I have killed several big game animals with my bow and this ranks close to the top. Good luck to the rest of you folks with bear tags.
Kevlar


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good job Kevlar!!!! Congrats. welcome to the Brotherhood! I will be up this summer you will have to show him off.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats! Do you think he is one of the bears you caught on your trail cam? Did you get him in the morning or evening?


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are a few more pics.
This is the bait site with lots of doughnuts, butcher scraps, white suckers (non-game fish), etc. Early on when they first starting hitting the bait, they were only eating the sweet stuff. About May 16th they started eating mostly meat and not much sweets.









A view from the treestand about 15 yards from the bait. The bucket and plastic bags were only used to haul bait in and were taken out after unloading.









I shot the boar right before dark and didn't recover him until next morning.



























I was able to watch him for about 35 minutes before I shot. He laid down about 45 yards out and took a nap before comming into the bait for the shot.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good job Kevlar. Nice pics. what a way to end it .


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

what kind of taxi work are you going to have done?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That is an awesome bear! Congratulations! I hope to get a nice color phase bear too! When did they start coming in during the daylight? Did you use any tricks to get them to come in during shooting hours? I will start hunting my baits this week and hope for a great bear to come in during the daylight. Thanks for sharing your hunt with us!

Chad


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great work everyone!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I moved my story to the archery section... :wink:


----------

